# Prince Charles the latest potential victim  - anyone else see similarity with strangles?



## JanetGeorge (25 March 2020)

We don't know if HRH Prince Charles actually HAS coronavirus - or 'just' returned a +ve test.  It strikes me that there could be close similarity between this virus and strangles:  I have a 25yo boy in the field who nearly died of strangles 17 years ago because he 'met' a carrier when his immunity levels were very low.  He had travelled with a horse in the lorry (nose to nose) who had met the same carrier briefly - and they were quarantined immediately - only one stable apart - in a block only 'open' to one carer.  The other horse didn't get it - and none of 20 horses on the same yard did either.  TWO horses on the yard they'd come fom DID get it - they had just arrived from Ireland (where strangles was rare/unheard of.

Of course, carriers CAN be identified here - and 'cleared' with a washout.  If that coud be done for coronavirus, it WOULD fix it very quickly.  And of course, the scientist responsib;e would have fame and fortune heaped upon him/her in front-loaders full. Let's hope it might happen. Until then, all we can do is Stay Calm, Stay Safe - and Hope.


----------



## tristar (25 March 2020)

JanetGeorge said:



			We don't know if HRH Prince Charles actually HAS coronavirus - or 'just' returned a +ve test.  It strikes me that there could be close similarity between this virus and strangles:  I have a 25yo boy in the field who nearly died of strangles 17 years ago because he 'met' a carrier when his immunity levels were very low.  He had travelled with a horse in the lorry (nose to nose) who had met the same carrier briefly - and they were quarantined immediately - only one stable apart - in a block only 'open' to one carer.  The other horse didn't get it - and none of 20 horses on the same yard did either.  TWO horses on the yard they'd come fom DID get it - they had just arrived from Ireland (where strangles was rare/unheard of.

Of course, carriers CAN be identified here - and 'cleared' with a washout.  If that coud be done for coronavirus, it WOULD fix it very quickly.  And of course, the scientist responsib;e would have fame and fortune heaped upon him/her in front-loaders full. Let's hope it might happen. Until then, all we can do is Stay Calm, Stay Safe - and Hope.
		
Click to expand...

 alright


i was wondering if that would be possible in humans, seen it in horses


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

I'm sorry why are we comparing a human viral infection with an equine bacterial one? It's worse than saying it's just another influenza. 
Do you have any references at all for your pet theory?


----------



## JanetGeorge (25 March 2020)

ester said:



			I'm sorry why are we comparing a human viral infection with an equine bacterial one? It's worse than saying it's just another influenza.
Do you have any references at all for your pet theory?
		
Click to expand...

You might like to read this, for starters.  
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5481322/

Scientists first identified the coronavirus about 70 years ago.  Long before THIS version, COVID-19,  or SARS and MERS.   They are viruses.  They all come from animals.   And MANY people who get them suffer minor, common symptoms - often not diagnosed.  And vulnerable people who get this 'minor' virus can end up with a severe, life threatenin infection/sepsis.  That's when anti-bitics (and other nursing cre) are vital.   The death rate is less than 2% - and the vast majority of those deaths are in the most vulnerable groups.  Even they can survive it!


----------



## ester (25 March 2020)

I am so pleased I have you to tell me, with a PhD in microbiology, when coronaviruses were first identified. This is groundbreaking information.

I have no idea why you think a paper on secondary bacterial infections with Influenza (NB not a coronavirus, an influenza virus) relates to original point that YOU were making about carrier status of Streptococcus equi.. It doesn't, they are entirely different things with entirely different processes.


----------



## Limit (26 March 2020)

I do not have the knowledge to make a constructive comment on the subject.

Just wanted to say," its such a difficult time for everyone, so lets play nicely please !"


----------



## milliepops (26 March 2020)

Limit said:



			Just wanted to say," its such a difficult time for everyone, so lets play nicely please !"
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but its also important that we all pay attention to the right information and dont get sidetracked by patterns of diseases that are very different.


----------



## tristar (26 March 2020)

well i was referring to shedders who are carriers and have no symptoms,   i`ve been watching  for evidence  of   similarities with animals, infection by the conventional routes are in your face

diseases in animals are spread to some extent the same,  air born droplets,   infection by touch,  so i am interested to see emerging patterns in infected humans

because we don`t have extensive  experience of how this virus behaves  yet  do we?

i have seen ERV-1 behave in unexpected ways, well it was unexpected to me!


----------



## ester (26 March 2020)

viral/bacterial diseases in animals have the same process as they do in humans, we are still animals. But they are different to each other.


----------



## tristar (26 March 2020)

but do they behave in the same ways always, if the coronavirus is endemic in bats and patterns of infection are known, i am wondering if it will behave slightly differently in humans as it has crossed species, i relation to patterns contagion,   is  what i am waiting to see

not how it behaves during infection


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

There’s one glaring similarity between cornovirus and strangles .
you need to manage the infection control the same way .
those of us who have done the stable cleaning outer clothes discipline , the distancing of horse etc etc etc that you learn with strangles can but all of those to work to protect our families now .


----------



## tristar (26 March 2020)

i think with virus`s we need extra preventatives


----------



## Goldenstar (26 March 2020)

Such as ?
the basic principles of isolation are exactly the same .
of course people can’t catch strangles but it’s extremely easy to transmit .
if you run your house like a row of stables you Won’t go far wrong .


----------

